
New Bing Maps Application: WorldWide Telescope - duck
http://www.bing.com/community/blogs/maps/archive/2010/03/17/new-bing-maps-application-worldwide-telescope.aspx
======
duck
MSDN Channel 9 Video: [http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/LauraFoy/Bing-Maps-
announces-...](http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/LauraFoy/Bing-Maps-announces-
new-World-Wide-Telescop-Integration/)

